# Pictures of T'Pol



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2001)

For those who may not have seen it... most of the talk in newsgroups is about this chick...


----------



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2001)

And another of her, out of her Trek Costume...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 28, 2001)

In the second one she look rally bad (the face I mean )
I saw another one from maxim...MUCh better


----------



## apb3 (Oct 12, 2001)

yeah. I know why I subscribe to Maxim when I get pictures like that...

One thing about T'Pol - I was watching The Next Generation Marathon on TNN last week and there was the episode in which Picard is on the mercenary ship stealing Vulcan/Romulan artifacts. There was a Romulan who says she is actually a Vulcan security force operative (who later turns out to be a bad guy) and says her name is T'Pol. Is the name T'Pol on Vulcan like Mary or something here on Earth?! Or was this a little check to make sure we are paying attention.

Maybe it was the T'Pol from Enterprise and she turns bad... Cool Bad Girl T'Pol. I like it/her.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2001)

Perhaps she is either a granddaughter of T'Pol or vulcans live more than we though


----------



## scott (Oct 12, 2001)

Maxim is great. I actually subscribe to it. Honest! PRINTED WORDS! on PAPER!


Which is pretty cool, I guess, 'cause I do work in the print industry.


----------

